# plastic for collecting water



## SgtGreenbag (Oct 13, 2008)

What would be the best kind of water collection plastic I can get? I want some plastic that won't eventually rot through with weather or leak through. This way I can collect dew or rain or whatever and then store it.


----------



## justsayno (Oct 13, 2008)

what you would want to do is funnel one side of the plastic into a container that has a screen on top so mosquitos can't nest in the water


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Try going to the local home depot and getting the plastic they put down for painters, you could probably cover a huge area with it and collect a lot of water.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess it depends on what you want to use the water for. Potable water?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Even the rain/dew off a building roof would be fine for UTILITY water...

Downspout drains are fine for collecting drinking water if you let the bird poop, leaves, bugs, ect, clear out before you start collecting.

Plastic collection containers are most effected by the suns UV rays, so if you keep them out of the direct sun light, or use UV protection for plastic, it will probably work fine for long term use.

There are very large plastic containers made for collection of liquids, particularly water, that can be purchased at about any farm store.
Everything from 5 gallon buckets, to barrel sizes, to over 1,000 gallons.

Long term storage of any water will require treatment for that water to keep it from growing bacteria.
If you intend long term storage, make sure your storage container is rated for the treatment chemicals you intend to use.


----------

